# Wireless Network help



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know we have a couple of computer people in the club so hopefully someone can lend a hand. 

I'm trying to set up a network between an older desktop computer (Windows XP) and a new laptop (Windows Vista). I have a wireless Router (Linksys WRT150N) and want to be able to share files and a printer. I can't seem to get things working. Both computers can access the internet but I can't share files between the two or use the printer.

Am I missing something really simple or do I need more hardware to get this set up. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Goto:

1) Windows Explorer
2) Drill down to a folder to share
3) Right click that folder
4) Select Properties
5) Click the Sharing tab
6) Click "Share this folder"

Now "everyone" should have "read" permissions. This works fine if you are just copying files from the share to a computer across the network. Let me know if you need to copy files to the share, then you'll need "write" permissions.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

On Windows Vista you will need to go into Control Panel, network and Sharing Center and turn file sharing on and printer sharing on.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Talk about some aggravating $hit...I messed with it most of the weekend and didn't make much headway. I can access the laptop from the desktop but I can't access the desktop from the laptop which is what I want to do the most. Mainly, I'm interested in printer sharing but being able to get to files once in a while would be nice.

File sharing is set up in Vista buy I still can't access the files on the desktop.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Which one is vista?? Do you have windows firewall enabled on either machine?? You can go to control panel windows firewall and click on the exceptions tab and check the box labeled file and printer sharing or just turn of windows firewall. You may not have any files shared so you can test it by typing net share at a command line or map network drive by \\computername\c$


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Well, even after downloading a trial version of Network Magic and spending several hours playing around with my firewall I still can't access my desktop computer or printer  I may have to give up on this for a while and just manually connect the printer when I need to print something.


----------

